# algae eaters (plecos, sae...) and marimo moss balls



## Boz (Jan 8, 2007)

I have a common and a bunch of bristlenose ancistrus. They don't touch my marimo balls. Not sure about other types, though.


----------



## palermopenano (Jul 26, 2007)

ok so i guess we can rule those ones out, wat about sae's?


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

I guess anything that eats cladophora would probably eat marimo balls, since they are the same thing


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

black molly's will pick at your balls
and spread the cladophora around.
turtles will scrape it and eat them.


----------



## obet_07304 (Jul 23, 2006)

I got 3 SAE on my tank & they never touch the Marimo Balls. I don't know about the smaller kinds. My Marimo ball is baseball size. Thanks.


----------



## Ukrainetz (Jul 11, 2007)

My SAEs don't show any interest in the moss balls whatsoever. Neither do my plecos or ottos.


----------



## palermopenano (Jul 26, 2007)

awesome, I guess I'll grab some of these guys


----------

